# When do you think the rivers will be fishable again??



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

any ideas??


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

hmmm well I guess that would depend on your definition of "fishable"?


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183876


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

+1 to Goby


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Alot of fishable water out there RIGHT NOW in the tri state area....if you really feel the need to scratch the itch, hop in your ride and explore.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with shut up and fish. I'm thinking of getting sick tomorrow. Sorry, I can't come to work today I have Chromeitis.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Anal Glaucoma works too...You don't see your ..... coming into work today.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh you guys didn't hear? All of the rivers will be closed until Saturday, tough luck!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> Oh you guys didn't hear? All of the rivers will be closed until Saturday, tough luck!


Ya I heard that too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Oh you guys didn't hear? All of the rivers will be closed until Saturday, tough luck!




Aww shucks.........


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Oh you guys didn't hear? All of the rivers will be closed until Saturday, tough luck!


Yeah me too Aw well ill wait another week ore maybe anal blindness per kay seriously stay home everyone no good till the weekend 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

The Rocky River will be good on Friday.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Shouldn't have any trouble finding good water this weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

oarfish said:


> The Rocky River will be good on Friday.


And I shall be there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

They will fish again on the following date. 5-20-2012 Thank you for you cooperation in not fishing until this date.


----------

